

Fixing journalism and how it benefits Django - frankwiles
http://www.revsys.com/blog/2011/feb/07/big-secret-project-ive-been-working/

======
jawns
I'm a full-time web editor at a metro newspaper.

My take?

There is plenty of cheap, low-grade, evergreen content out there (think
Associated Content), and only low-grade media companies want it.

What decent news outlets want is high-grade, local, exclusive, timely content
-- and I can't see a freelancer who is capable of producing that type of
content using a platform like StoryMarket, rather than dealing directly with
the media outlet. Similarly, I can't see assignment editors using StoryMarket
to find that type of content. Assigning editors like to deal with freelancers
directly, for a whole host of practical reasons.

My prediction? StoryMarket is going to find itself with a lot of content, and
not a lot of people willing to pay for it.

~~~
frankwiles
I think we fit in the middle between the two. Obviously not necessarily local
or exclusive, but mid to high grade content. I think the important part here
is that most of the content will be a la carte and not leave media companies
paying for a subscription that they don't or at least under use.

------
zoomzoom
I have thought that something like this would be great for a while. I wonder,
is there any DRM like to prevent piracy on grey-area blogs that won't respond
to a take-down notice?

~~~
frankwiles
I know others probably disagree, but DRM doesn't work.

------
regularfry
Interesting. I've pointed a journalist friend of mine at it to see what she
makes of it.

~~~
frankwiles
Great thanks! We've been building this for awhile, getting input from tons of
journalists and editors, but the more the merrier!

